# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Apex >  Rendre un identifiant cliquable pour afficher sa page d'dition correspondante

## Happpy

Bonjour  tous !

J'ai cre une application o il n'y a que des pages form avec interactive report de faon  visualiser les rsultats d'une requte tout en pouvant crer / diter ou supprimer des entits de la table concerne.

A la page d'dition d'une entit j'ai ajout une "region" qui est un classical report pour afficher des entits associes  l'entit slectionne (qu'on dite) actuelle via une requte avec jointure WHERE ID = PXX_ID (pour rcuprer l'ID de l'entit qu'on dite actuellement et faire la jointure..)...
Cette requte affiche l'ID de l'entit associe  celle qu'on dite.
Cette entit dispose d'une page d'dition... 

Il y a-t-il moyen d'aller  la page d'dition de cette entit associe en cliquant sur son ID affich ?


Je ne sais pas si je me fais bien comprendre, dans ce cas relire, sinon je tente de rexpliquer  ::): 

Merci d'avance.  ::):

----------


## Chipniz

Bonjour

Tu peux crer un exemple sur apex.oracle.com ?

Cordialement.

----------


## Happpy

Bonjour, j'ai pas pens  mettre sur Rsolu mais j'ai rsolu mon problme.

Quand on insre un report, qu'on double clic dessus ( l'cran d'dition de la page), on arrive  l'cran o on tape la requte du report. A l'onglet de droite (j'oublie le nom et je ne peux pas accder  Oracle APEX pour l'instant) on voit la liste des lments affichs. On peut les renommer, dcider de les afficher ou non en les passant en hidden.
A gauche du nom de l'lment il y a un crayon jaune. En cliquant dessus on arrive sur une page o en descendant on a une section Link o l on peut rendre l'lments du report cliquable ^^

Ainsi, dans mes requtes de report, dans le select je commence par mettre 'EDITION' as EDITION, je rend a cliquable avec l'ID qui est en hidden pour renvoyer sur la bonne page d'dition de l'entit concerne :o

Tu me diras si tu vois tout a  ::):

----------


## Chipniz

J'ai compris, merci !

----------

